# My Newest Pets



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

And I lied about waiting a year before filling my 20 gallon anyways, I decide to get a trio of Green anoles for captive breeding purposes, since not enough work is done with these underrated animals, and I have a unique photo series to offer, a journey from the store to home.

Anyways here are the anoles at the store, its a mix of the Green Anoles and the Cuban Brown Anole. You can see one of the ones I bought, its the female of the cover. You can tell female green anoles from the males by a prominent white stripe down their back.



















Now here they are in their take home container, I got two females, I will get a male later, but for now I think I will actually give them six months to a year of life free from male harassment.



















And here they are being released into the enclosure, they need to be nudged out, however with in moments of being released they immediately started hunting down crickets. Well how do they look to your trained eyes?










Now where are the pics of them in the enclosure you ask? I have better, a series of videos!

Part 1: 




Part 2: 




Part 3: 




Part 4: 




Part 5: 




Well there you have it!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

thats awesome man i just got rid of 7 of the exact mix. their fun to feed. they dive bomb the crickets.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats on the new anoles. they look really cool and very pretty indeed.

look forward in following your journal

question though. why wait 6-12 months before introducing a male? why not just 3 or so months?


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I got some underside pics.










And whats up with this one, it looks like something got in her vent, it was not there yesterday... and I dont want to bother her and remove/clean it.(below)










Anyways there ya go.

As for the question, I am sure these females were harrassed constantly while in transit and their display cage,I want them to enjoy the good life for a long time before adding a male. And since they are wild caught if they laid eggs this year I want to give them a break.

Here is a video:


----------

